# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Slovenija, zakon- autosjedalice, pitanje

## miffy34

Molim vas ako koja zna , kakav je zakon u Sloveniji o vožnji djece u sjedalicama. Kod nas do 135 cm djeca moraju u sjedalicu. Pretražujem internet, nalazim da je u Slo do 150 cm. Jel netko zna točnu info? Jel vezano za dob, visinu, kilažu?

----------


## martinaP

Slovenija: https://www.avp-rs.si/informacija-gl...arda-ece-r129/

----------


## lukab

Kod nas isto moraju do 150cm biti u sjedalicama. IZNIMKA su djeca visine iznad 135 koja se mogu ispravno vezati (da im putanja pojasa ide isoravnim putem preko tijela). Oni se mogu vezati samo pojasom od auta ali isključivo na stražnjem sjedalu.
Dakle i kod nas je 150cm.

----------

